# Something interesting or coffee related in Chicago IL USA?



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello,

I am going next week to Chicago for a training and would be very happy if someone can point me out what is worthwhile to visit(Downtown).

PS Already checked the US Map thread but surprisingly only two shops are marked.

Best,

Victor


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://sprudge.com/chicago-a-guide-to-good-coffee-off-the-606-83403.html

Might be worth asking on Home Barista, since the membership there predominantly American .


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

I was there few weeks ago for a conference. Two worth going to which I enjoyed:

Intelligentsia Coffee Monadnock Coffeebar

53 W Jackson Blvd, Chicago, IL 60604, USA

+1 312-253-0594

https://goo.gl/maps/hfGtDcnaq8w

Pickwick Coffee Roasting Co

22 E Jackson Blvd, Chicago, IL 60604, USA

+1 312-285-2786

https://goo.gl/maps/D6LEdPFZpsQ2


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks @*christos_geo*

one is close to my hotel


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

L&R said:


> Thanks @*christos_geo*
> 
> one is close to my hotel


If you want tips on any other activities I'd be happy to share over pm while still fresh in my mind







let me know


----------

